

Ask HN: is this ethical? - 4-2011

A program director of a funding agency joins a start-up formed to commercialize the research he has funded until very recently.<p>I am certain this is unethical. The real questions is, how common is this?
======
Yana_Convelife
It depends on what government money he controls. In California, I don't think
this would be very common as it may violate some conflict of interest
regulations depending on when he left the agency, when he joined/formed the
start-up, and some other facts. I suspect similar regulations apply to federal
agencies.

------
trevelyan
It is only unethical if there is a conflict of interest. Not enough details to
in your write-up to identify one.

~~~
4-2011
The person controls government money and now reaps the benefits, conflict?
Judging by your answer, this isn't considered unethical, so it must be common.

------
lachyg
Sorry, could you provide a little bit more detail?

~~~
4-2011
I don't want to identify the company or the agency...

